# What after BE (ECE) & Final year Projects ?



## PraKs (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Can anyone please suggest career options after BE (ECE) ? 

There are so many fields like Digital Signal Processing, VLSI Design, Embedded Systems etc.

Please share your views on selection after completing BE ECE.  What kind of skills companies like Intel, AMD requires.

Suggest about projects one can do for final year ECE.


----------



## confused (Jul 14, 2009)

hey, i too would like to know.....


----------



## PraKs (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone senior in ECE here ?


----------



## spikygv (Jul 15, 2009)

i'd like here some too


----------



## PraKs (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone out there guys ? at least suggest some good career counseling sites


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 28, 2009)

Intel, AMD, NVIDIA etc. require Electrical engineers. Lots of them. Microelectronics and VLSI design are very hot in that kind of industry. IMO if you are looking to get into Intel or AMD there is nothing better than pure Electrical or Microelectronics/VLSI design as these companies are in constant need of new VLSI designs as they constantly design and release new products.

(Theoretically a chemical engineer can also get into these fields via fabrication technology but IMO it is doubtful)


----------



## PraKs (Jul 29, 2009)

@AcceleratorX

Thanks buddy,

Are you from ECE / working in any such company ?


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jul 30, 2009)

i am guessing that u haven't finished your B.E .... so the Career options after B.E .. :::1. MTech   2. Masters of Science (M.S.)from abroad .... 3.Starting your own business  4. Work  (mostly campus placements for freshers)   5. M.B.A ( CAT etc)

pagalguy.com is a very nice place to start looking for what it takes to join ur dream company .......Intel , AMD or whatever ....

i maybe wrong but i think that intel & amd only have software jobs in india ??!!


----------



## PraKs (Aug 2, 2009)

Still waiting answer from AcceleratorX.

@mehra.rakesh
Thanks for suggesting all options. M.Tech in India seems to be good option with current market situations. Do you have list of colleges in India for M Tech in ECE ? Please provide.

Pagalguy seems to be totally devoted to MBA & CATs.. 

Intel does Chip designing in India too. See this one came out in 2003
*infotech.indiatimes.com/articleshow/15848.cms


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 2, 2009)

intel,amd  recruit in iits n... some abroad univs grad done with ms... in ee n cs(guys wih funda will by bypass this qualification)...

ya for ece...mtech in vlsi,microelectronics,communications sys,electronic design...are some options


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 4, 2009)

If I were you I would start by fast forwarding 20 years from now and imagining myself. Where you see yourself is gonna dictate your path.

I did my bachelors and masters in EE (Microelectronics) from a very prominent institute and did some good research .... even published papers. However when it came to doing real quality jobs I was disappointed. Situation here will force you to go abroad. VLSI market is very volatile right now. Many of my friends have been very close to firing squads in their companies, others are considering leaving for abroad for PhD's. 

I would strongly suggest NOT doing an M-Tech from India, go abroad and do some quality work. Good luck, hope everything works out for you.

If you need any info on doing masters from India, I can help .... just be specific in your queries.


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 4, 2009)

If I were you I would start by fast forwarding 20 years from now and imagining myself. Where you see yourself is gonna dictate your path.

I did my bachelors and masters in EE (Microelectronics) from a very prominent institute and did some good research .... even published papers. However when it came to doing real quality jobs I was disappointed. Situation here will force you to go abroad. VLSI market is very volatile right now. Many of my friends have been very close to firing squads in their companies, others are considering leaving for abroad for PhD's. 

I would strongly suggest NOT doing an M-Tech from India, go abroad and do some quality work. Good luck, hope everything works out for you.

If you need any info on doing masters from India, I can help .... just be specific in your queries.


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry chrome stupid ass chrome won't let me edit my posts and won't submit in one try, on multiple tries tries I see double posts  my bad!!


----------



## PraKs (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you buddy,

Same prob with firefox, Even when I submit post it will say ""This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds.""

Did you do masters in EE (Microelectronics) from India or abroad ?


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah mine was a dual degree program... 5 years integrated B-Tech and M-Tech in India


----------



## PraKs (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for reply.

I will keep in touch with you.


----------

